
Disney, others spy on kids with zombie cookies - jacquesm
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/08/lawsuit-disney-others-spy-on-kids-with-zombie-cookies.ars
======
mindplunge
So the Flash-based cookie is basically spyware or am I wrong?

